# So very EXCITED to share...



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok, first let me just say I am SO sorry for being away. I have been so busy I just have zero time for anything right now.

I did get my pup shipped out and let me just say the airline was great, puppy did great, and his new home is VERY happy with him.

Ok, ok...for the big news. As you know we kept James T out of Jester and since he is up for sale and leaving now, We have added someone in his stead. Please welcome BTR Olympus.










He is out of OCR Nicolia and Brassring Olympia


















He will be here by the end of the month with my feller from Iowa. YIPPY! :stars: :leap: :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats great JD

dont worry about being away -- we all have times when we can be here and have to be away


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Ooooo very handsome! And he looks very much like his parents which is always fun  Congrats!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new buck! He's a handsome fella. I have a Mini Silky X Fainter doeling with very similar coloring. She also has a few small orange moonspots on her back. Is the orange skirting common in black Fainters? I really like it myself.

Deb Mc


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Stacey...thanks. I just like coming and being apart so that is really why I say that. LOL We are our own online family here. That and I am OCD and like everything to flow right without missing a beat. LOL

OhCee, I agree and I hope he gets as big as the daddy of his...hehe

Deb, that what you see is him blowing winter coat. Sounds to me like you have one of three things. Moon spots, a color patten (different color), or a iron defin. Then there is not enough iron this will happen to the black coats as well. Can you get a pic? I would love to see her and could tell more with that.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! You done good!! Gorgeous fella! And wlcome back :greengrin:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

jdgray716 said:


> Deb, that what you see is him blowing winter coat. Sounds to me like you have one of three things. Moon spots, a color patten (different color), or a iron defin. Then there is not enough iron this will happen to the black coats as well. Can you get a pic? I would love to see her and could tell more with that.


I posted some pics of her in a new thread titled, "Mitsy - Orange spots/skirting". Could you please give your opinion? Olympus - now will his orange skirting blow off with his coat or will he retain the orange color and/or the longer skirting year round?

Deb Mc


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:drool: Nice boy! Congrats!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank again everyone.

Deb, the color you see here will blow off. He is black and white. Will look for your post now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is very nice ....congrats...... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Very handsome buck there!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well thank you. We are very proud!


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How exciting. He is beautiful.


----------

